# USB - parallel cable



## nvenezia (Jan 10, 2012)

Ihave a zen 12X12 CNC tha tI have just assemlbled. It is now time to wire it Iwould like to run the machine from my Sony Vios however The cable they sent was incorrect.Is there an alternative that I can use without replacing the entire power assembly. Possibly an alternative cable. I also need an AC plug, an I use any that I can purchase. Also does anyone have a wire diagram that i can follow. I am somewhat anxious to operate, however I need to get by these glitches. If anyone can assist, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks Nick


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Your best bet is to seek help on the manufacturer's forum:
Zen Toolworks


----------

